# something that helps with drinking and IBS



## srinirao2 (Dec 17, 2002)

This is something very weird that i've noticed over the last several months. When I've wanted to drink more than a few nights in a row or drink a little more than usual, I take two Bentyl, and I'm amazed at what a difference it makes when I drink. The next day is never as bad, and I can throw back a few drinks with no problem. I was curious if anybody else has had this experience. They say you should be careful when mixing Bentl with alchohol, because bently sometimes makes you drowzy. But, ive found this to be the best for drinking and not being in so much pain the next day. Obviously being an IBS patient you have to drink in moderaiton, but at least you can catch a nice buzz.


----------

